# SOme Orchid pics



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2006)

Some orchid pics taken recently.

My Alpha 1 play dead







THat's him keeping his eye on my camera











Beta 3 strike a post





















Beta 1 (before mating)






Both Beta 1 and ALpha 2 are both camera shy.... (actually a pretty tense moment for me)






More Beta 1 and aplha 2
















Beta 2 and Alpha 1






Beta 2, 3, and 4






Enjoy, don't know why i number them Beta and Apha :?:


----------



## Ian (Jun 4, 2006)

Lovely pix Yen


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Ian :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing yen.


----------



## rlechols (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow! Georgeous orchids!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 5, 2006)

wow , love the pic from above showing the detail on the wings. ace!


----------



## ponchot (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow....makes me wish I could just

run down to the store to get one right now.

Maybe next year, they look beautiful!


----------



## Toe (Nov 2, 2006)

They look great, I think my next ones gonna have to be an orchid


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to see my "old" orchid pic again, one of the female (Beta 2) just laid her 8th ooth and she is about 8 month old as adult and still going. I assumed that would be like 80 yr old for a human.


----------

